# automatisch verlängertes UseNeXT Probeabo



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein 14-tägiges Probeabo bei/mit UseNeXT abgeschlossen (<a href="https://www.usenext.de/UseNextDE/ShopInt/obj/cart/caShowCheckout.cfm?SNUUID=83233456%2D3048%2D9355%2DA459709BED97ACD8&1226265818360&">hier</a> der Link zu betreffendem Abo). Ich habe allerdings vergessen es zu kündigen (ihr braucht mir nicht zu sagen, wie dämlich das ist, das weiß ich selbst). Nun hab ich eine Rechnung über knapp 100 € per E-Mail bekommen. Der Betrag wird laut Mail in den nächsten Tagen vo meinem Konto abgebucht. 
Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass es ein Urteil geben würde, aus dem folgt, dass der Anbieter, in diesem Falle UseNeXT, mich darauf hinweisen muss, die AGB zu speichern und auszudrucken und der Vertrag ansonsten ungültig ist. Gibt es ein solches Urteil??
Kann ich mich auf irgendeine andere Weise aus dem Vertrag lösen?
Da steht zum Beispiel "Konnten wir Sie im Testzeitraum begeistern, können Sie Ihren Account jederzeit zu einem der folgenden Pakete upgraden", das heißt doch theoretisch, dass ich aktiv werden muss um das Probeabo "upzugraden". Ist das ein Grund??
Wäre gut wenn ich schnell antworten bekäme, es eilt!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dirk


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2008)

*AW: automatisch verlängertes UseNeXT Probeabo*



Dirk schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir meinte........ Gibt es ein solches Urteil?


Nein.


----------



## bernhard (10 November 2008)

*AW: automatisch verlängertes UseNeXT Probeabo*

Konkreten Rechtsrat gibt es bei den Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## mimmihopps (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: automatisch verlängertes UseNeXT Probeabo*

Habe auch das Problem mit UseNeXT, das sind [...]! Habe wärend des Probeabo versucht zu kündigen weil ich mit den zugangs Daten kein zugang bekam,auf der Seite von denen habe ich mehrfach auf kündigen gedrückt,und es wurde eingeblendet das ich bereits gekündigt habe! Eine Mail habe ich von denen nicht zur bestätigung bekommen,also kann ich nichts beweisen! habe heute wieder eine Rechnung bekommen,diesmal sind es 201,75 €! habe jetzt viele Beiträge gelesen,gibt es hier jemanden,der gegen die Vorderung angekommen ist und er od. Sie nicht bezahlen brauchte???


----------



## TargaTim (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: automatisch verlängertes UseNeXT Probeabo*

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter der Beitrag hier, aber nachde ich hier neu bin, habe ich einfach mal ein bisschen nach "bekannten" Begriffen ausschau gehalten und hierzu würde mir noch etwas aktuelles einfallen.

Habe vor kurzem selbst Usenext getestet (im April, hat mir ein Freund empfohlen) und hatte keine Probleme mit dem Kündigen des Testaccounts - war zwar nicht schlecht das Ganze, kanns mir zur Zeit aber nicht leisten. Anscheinend haben sie ihre Probleme mit dem Online-kündigen in den Griff bekommen. Hätte ich keine Bestätigungsmail gekriegt, hätte ich aber auch noch schriftlich was an den Betreiber geschickt, damit man auf der sicheren Seite ist...


----------

